# Anyone fish Carrabelle?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm headed over to Carrabelle in a couple of weeks, and am looking for a few non-public numbers. Do you have any to share or trade for Destin numbers? 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I sent you a PM with several of my old numbers from back when I fished Carrabelle. Good luck.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

I fished there, one if the best places to fish period.... Ill be back in town in a week and get you some, this time if year i fished S Tower in 105ft and done well, do you have private numbers out of Destin? Call me 850-545-5115 Brandon, wish i was going...


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

wide spread said:


> I sent you a PM with several of my old numbers from back when I fished Carrabelle. Good luck.


Thanks. I hope to try them out in a week or two, will let you know how we did. Sea-r-cy


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome place! Sent you a pm, let me know if you get anything.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

*Thanks to Obama*

All my Carrabelle #'s are LORAN, GPS conversions are far off. Great bottom just a mile or two of Dog Island Beach.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Carrabelle but there are few places to rent a boat so if you are fishing it is a good idea to trailer one over there. I would like to hear if you have been yet. I was thinking about going this fall.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't be going for a few more weeks, probably mid september. Thanks to a few forum members :notworthy:, I've got several new places to fish this trip. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Knockdown said:


> All my Carrabelle #'s are LORAN, GPS conversions are far off. Great bottom just a mile or two of Dog Island Beach.


If your numbers are good bottom, most conversions will get you in the ballpark.
You can program most gps's to accept td's. If you have both lat/lon and td's of a known spot, there is a way to fine tune your gps to be dead on. It will be very accurate in that general area. Sea-r-cy


----------

